# Rapid Greenland melt alarms scientists



## Pixie (25 Jul 2012 às 15:04)

A pair of images showed the extent of surface melt on Greenland's ice sheet on July 8 (L) and July 12 (R). Measurements from three satellites showed that on July 8 about 40% of the ice sheet had undergone thawing at or near the surface. In just a few days, the melting had dramatically accelerated and an estimated 97% of the ice sheet surface had thawed by July 12.
The areas in light pink correspond to "probable melt" where at least one satellite showed surface melting. Dark pink areas indicate "melt" as detected by two or three satellites.


http://leanforward.msnbc.msn.com/_news/2012/07/25/12947712-rapid-greenland-melt-alarms-scientists?lite


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Jul 2012 às 17:14)

*Satélites revelam repentino degelo na Gronelândia*


> De acordo com observações de satélite, a NASA afirma que uma área excecionalmente grande da camada de gelo à superfície da Groenlândia derreteu, durante este mês. Toda a camada de gelo da Groenlândia, que desde o bordo à superfície ao seu centro tem 3km de espessura, terá sofrido algum nível de degelo.
> 
> Ainda de acordo com a NASA, a área de degelo passou de 40% da camada de gelo à superfície para 97% em apenas quatro dias, tendo o degelo ocorrido também nos pontos mais altos e frios da Groenlândia.
> 
> ...



Assim se acabam os alarmismos de que a Gronelândia só ficou com 4% de gelo no total, algo que tem vindo a ser noticiado pelos _media_ de forma errónea.


----------



## Dan (25 Jul 2012 às 18:15)

Mais uma história muito mal contada. Os dados avançados pelos investigadores estão correctos, as conclusões dos_ media_ é que são disparatadas.


----------



## CptRena (28 Jul 2012 às 11:18)

Terá sido de origem antropológica?



> Ciência: Paleontólogo português descobre achados de dinossauro na Gronelândia
> 
> Torres Vedras, 26 jul (Lusa) - O paleontólogo português Octávio Mateus, que integra uma equipa internacional que está até 03 de agosto na Gronelândia, anunciou hoje a descoberta de achados de dinossauro com mais de 200 milhões de anos.
> 
> ...


Fonte: http://noticias.pt.msn.com/sociedade/ci%C3%AAncia-paleont%C3%B3logo-portugu%C3%AAs-descobre-achados-de-dinossauro-na-gronel%C3%A2ndia

Ora bem ele para ter tido acesso aos fósseis precisava que o gelo fosse embora, e português que é português, desenrasca-se como pode.
Estou só a brincar.


----------

